# NRS Inflatable Drift Boat



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

Came across this post from the IFTD on another blog and thought it was Buzz-worthy. Curious to see the details and hear how it performs.










Here is the rest of the story so far.

Fly Fishing | Blog | Photos | Podcasts | Travel | Gear | and More - Moldy Chum - It's a floor wax, it's a dessert*topping..........

Dan


----------



## Ewetah (Jan 30, 2012)

*NRS Drifter*

Looks very unique to me, I will be awaiting more info on the boat. Being an inflatable it is most likely less weight than a similar boat made of glass or aluminum. I wonder how long it will be before we see it on the NRS web site?


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I saw somewhere it weighs around 300 lbs. Coming out in 2013. $6,000. Can be rolled for transport in the back of an SUV, also shipped in the US. It says to inflate to 9 psi, must be good construction to hold those walls up. Looks cool, but I think Ill wait to see some reviews and let them work out a few kinks before getting too excited.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

cant tell if its self bailing. Looks kinda like a wide canoe with an oar frame.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

youngpaddler06 said:


> I think I saw somewhere it weighs around 300 lbs. Coming out in 2013. $6,000. Can be rolled for transport in the back of an SUV, also shipped in the US. It says to inflate to 9 psi...


Where did you see this paddler06?


----------



## Catboater1 (May 22, 2012)

youngpaddler06 said:


> I think I saw somewhere it weighs around 300 lbs. Coming out in 2013. $6,000. Can be rolled for transport in the back of an SUV, also shipped in the US. It says to inflate to 9 psi, must be good construction to hold those walls up. Looks cool, but I think Ill wait to see some reviews and let them work out a few kinks before getting too excited.


 
It is self bailing I heard, I can see maybe a benefit in freight costs to alaska or something for fly in. It is simply stand up paddle board technology but put together in the shape of a boat.

If it is NRS most likely it is a korean import costing them about 1200.00 to make and we will be charged 5999.00 They get rich,we pay out the nose while america has no work. Nrs has sold out to overseas, count me out of that I avoid all their import products and try to buy from USA whitewater manufacturers. Kudos for the effort though , I am sure it has its place. Definitely an out of the box idea.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Catboater1 said:


> It is self bailing I heard, I can see maybe a benefit in freight costs to alaska or something for fly in. It is simply stand up paddle board technology but put together in the shape of a boat.
> 
> If it is NRS most likely it is a korean import costing them about 1200.00 to make and we will be charged 5999.00 They get rich,we pay out the nose while america has no work. Nrs has sold out to overseas, count me out of that I avoid all their import products and try to buy from USA whitewater manufacturers. Kudos for the effort though , I am sure it has its place. Definitely an out of the box idea.


So if it was made in the USA it'd be cheaper? You buy only their products that are not imported? On what basis can you say what their manufacturing costs are? Think about it, way more things that you own are made overseas than you might acknowledge. NRS stands by their products no matter where they are made. I know several of the folks that work there, and they do what they can to promote the economy in their area, provide a good product, while balancing the business end of it to stay competitive.


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

Catboater1 said:


> It is self bailing I heard, I can see maybe a benefit in freight costs to alaska or something for fly in. It is simply stand up paddle board technology but put together in the shape of a boat.
> 
> If it is NRS most likely it is a korean import costing them about 1200.00 to make and we will be charged 5999.00 They get rich,we pay out the nose while america has no work. Nrs has sold out to overseas, count me out of that I avoid all their import products and try to buy from USA whitewater manufacturers. Kudos for the effort though , I am sure it has its place. Definitely an out of the box idea.


STFUP!!!NRS is a great company with great gear at great prices ! Get over it!


----------



## Catboater1 (May 22, 2012)

wildh2onriver said:


> So if it was made in the USA it'd be cheaper? You buy only their products that are not imported? On what basis can you say what their manufacturing costs are? Think about it, way more things that you own are made overseas than you might acknowledge. NRS stands by their products no matter where they are made. I know several of the folks that work there, and they do what they can to promote the economy in their area, provide a good product, while balancing the business end of it to stay competitive.


No it wouldn't be cheaper but at least someone in the USA would be building it! Of course they stand behind the product , they pay 3.00 for it and sell it to you for 40.00 so they can replace it no problem a few times.

Buy all means buy up, sport those MADE IN CHINA TAGS! Buy Bill a bigger house, I am not telling you where to shop. I realize lots of stuff is made over seas I just choose to buy USA on my river gear. The owner of NRS actually started out in Oregon with local USA made gear before he sold out to overseas and went to potato town.

Oh by the way I never said anything bad about the products, the boat was a cool idea. I do own a NRS seat made in Michigan


----------



## youngpaddler06 (Nov 17, 2007)

mountainjah said:


> Where did you see this paddler06?


From midcurrent. NRS Clearwater Drifter | MidCurrent

This will be sweet if it is SB. I wonder if it will just be a fad thing or if we are looking at the beginning of new drift boats.

Anyone know of anyother company looking into inflatable drift boats?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like the same dropstitch material as their rescue board and SUP.



Catboater1 said:


> If it is NRS most likely it is a korean import costing them about 1200.00 to make and we will be charged 5999.00 They get rich,we pay out the nose while america has no work. Nrs has sold out to overseas, count me out of that I avoid all their import products and try to buy from USA whitewater manufacturers. Kudos for the effort though , I am sure it has its place. Definitely an out of the box idea.


I'm OK with letting the market speak, but I won't buy one. They can get obscenely rich on marking up an inexpensive overseas product, but not on my dime.

I'd have a hard time not buying one if they took that $1,200 boat and sold it to me for $1,500. :lol:


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

The NRS Clearwater Drifter - YouTube
It is self bailing - 4 inch drop stitch walls, 6 inch drop stitch floor.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks impressive. I bet its a bitch to inflate to 15 psi using a K100 pump!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Avatard said:


> Looks impressive. I bet its a bitch to inflate to 15 psi using a K100 pump!



After using a K100 to pump up an NRS Big Baron SUP board I can guarantee it's going to be a complete bitch to inflate that drift boat.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I wonder how many chambers? I wonder how sinkable it is if you gash across two chambers


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Wow, Super cool idea,makes perfect sense. 

Really Lame as a Boat.

Boats are boats, Rafts are rafts.

Love my wooden drifter, love my NRS rubber.

I'm so mixed on this one.


Still not a whitewater option in pin/flip situations, so why not just run a dory. Cool Raft.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

class 3 felon said:


> Still not a whitewater option in pin/flip situations, so why not just run a dory. Cool Raft.


 
Oh I dunno, I think this boat actually fits a perfect niche here in WV and some other SE locations.

Here, most people like myself that privately own rafts own them for fishing in water with moderate rapids, like the New River above Cunard and hundreds of more (smaller) runs like it. Many of these are class 3s with shallow boulders and rock gardens that could beat up a dory really bad, be difficult to drag through shallows or wear you out on the oars constantly maneuvering... That said I do know of one outfitter using drift boats on the New.

Because of this we opt for rafts that can handle the bumping and bouncing even though the boat is sometimes overkill as far as it's whitewater ability.

This drift boat could be a good compromise of durability (in terms of chine busters) and fishing comfort. I could also see it being handy for slow water trips where I want more room than a kayak but don't wanna row a 14 ft self bailer all day.

....only time will tell I reckon...I suspect we'll see some on the river here in 2013/2014 and I'll be taking a closer look!


----------

